# Just some user from TN.



## iHighRoller (Feb 21, 2012)

Sup Control Booth users! My name is Terrence, not that many people will remember that the 1st time , just call me roller or something. I'm a freelance light op in Middle Tennessee who loves to learn as much either useful or irrelevant information I may get my hands on in a forum, as well as a site operator for many other forums, not that that really applies here, but it is an intro thread...so why not, eh? My friend Denny586 whom I often times work with recommended that I register on this site, since it has either helped him or given him the opportunity to help others multiple times. Erm, that's about it, and if you have some out of nowhere question about computers, I could also probably help there. Get to know me!


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 21, 2012)

Mac or pc? Lol anyways welcome.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXPlot (Feb 21, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> Mac or pc? Lol anyways welcome.



Let's not open _that_ can of worms.


----------



## Denny586 (Feb 21, 2012)

He's a PC fan.. loser needs to get a mac... haha.. love ya T, welcome to the booth!


----------



## lightingguy1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Always good to see some folks on here from TN! What part of middle TN are you (guys) kin to? 

Welcome to the booth!


----------



## ryapr (Feb 22, 2012)

Yet another of us has made it on the booth, My name is Ryan, and ihighroller is my brother from almost the same mother. just getting up in the tech world and learning as fast i can. Currently working with roller and Denny586.


----------



## chausman (Feb 22, 2012)

LXPlot said:


> Let's not open _that_ can of worms.



No, even I will say let's not start that again...

Lights vs sound however... 


In case you weren't around when that debate was briefly allowed, before quickly disappearing. Both are challenging, both require certain skill sets, and both are an art in and of themselves. Moving on...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 22, 2012)

chausman said:


> No, even I will say let's not start that again...
> 
> Lights vs sound however...  ...


A few of the past "great debates" on CB (some valid, some frivolous):

Gerber vs. Leatherman
Pirates vs. Ninjas
SpotDot vs. Telrad
Technician vs. techie
Metric vs. English
6" vs. 8" C-wrench
E-tape vs. tieline
To use or not to use the pan bolt


----------



## chausman (Feb 22, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> A few of the past "great debates" on CB (some valid, some frivolous):
> 
> Gerber vs. Leatherman
> Pirates vs. Ninjas
> ...



Leatherman, pirates, technician, English, UFFT, tieline, panbolt.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 22, 2012)

chausman said:


> Leatherman, pirates, technician, English, UFFT, tieline, panbolt.


Well, you're young; there's still time.

Denny586, ryapr, iHighRoller: what are your thoughts?


----------



## iHighRoller (Feb 22, 2012)

LXPlot said:


> Let's not open _that_ can of worms.


 Yes (PC), let's (PC) not. (PC)(PC)(PC)(PC)(PC)(PC)

lightingguy1 said:


> Always good to see some folks on here from TN! What part of middle TN are you (guys) kin to? Welcome to the booth!


 Murfreesboro, all 3 of us 

derekleffew said:


> A few of the past "great debates" on CB (some valid, some frivolous): Pirates vs. Ninjas | Technician vs. techie | Metric vs. English


 ^


----------



## Van (Feb 22, 2012)

I believe you forgot the 110v vs 220v discussion.....
Welcome aboard IHighRoller.


----------



## chausman (Feb 22, 2012)

Van said:


> I believe you forgot the 110v vs 220v discussion.....
> Welcome aboard IHighRoller.



110v. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveB (Feb 22, 2012)

Tennessee..... that's one of them state's where you can get divorced and still be brother and sister, correct ?.

JK, great state, driven thru as well as stopped to play tourist on many occasions. 

Welcome from Brooklyn.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Feb 22, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Tennessee..... that's one of them state's where you can get divorced and still be brother and sister, correct ?.
> 
> JK, great state, driven thru as well as stopped to play tourist on many occasions.




You know, it gets worse as you cross over into the east side of the state.  (My family migrated here back in the early 90s) The Appalachian Mountains aren't so pretty when the sun goes down - Is it gonna be the bears or the rednecks who are gonna get you first??


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 23, 2012)

lightingguy1 said:


> The Appalachian Mountains aren't so pretty when the sun goes down - Is it gonna be the bears or the rednecks who are gonna get you first??



This is why I never strayed from 40 when heading east! 

Heck, it took the promise of Chick-fil-A to get me off the bus when we'd stop in Knoxville for dinner!


----------



## Denny586 (Feb 23, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> A few of the past "great debates" on CB (some valid, some frivolous):Gerber vs. LeathermanPirates vs. NinjasSpotDot vs. TelradTechnician vs. techieMetric vs. English6" vs. 8" C-wrenchE-tape vs. tielineTo use or not to use the pan bolt


 Gerber Ninjas Technician Metric 6" C-wrench Tieline Panbolt


----------

